# Postgrado Masters program in Mexico



## grasss (Oct 3, 2018)

Hello, just found this site today. Have been reading and you guys give great info.

Question - I have an undergrad from USA. Hoping to get my Masters / Graduate degree in Mexico.

I have not mastered the Spanish language for a Masters program so I am considering 2 options.

Register for an intensive program at a University in January then start my Posgrado afterwards, probably August.

OR

Enroll in a Masters program taught in English, I saw UDLAP have Master in International Business taught in English it is expensive -265,200 MXN.


HELP PLEASE.

Can anyone give any suggestions?


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

Hi grass, I'm in a PhD program in the US in a department of Spanish and Portuguese. My background and study interests are Mexico.
It would help to state your academic goals. A Master's in International Business?
What is your level in Spanish? A2 is a lot different from B2. I guess you are not at Cx level since you believe you do not have a sufficient command of the Spanish language to attend a university? My experience in Mexico is that they will take you if you can pay your way. I think you will do "fine" IF you really want to learn Spanish. That is kind of important because if you do not have a background in Spanish or a related language it is a major time commitment. 
The big question then becomes whether or not you will survive. I want to say "you will" but my more recent experience with students tells me that you need to think this one through.


----------



## grasss (Oct 3, 2018)

xolo said:


> Hi grass, I'm in a PhD program in the US in a department of Spanish and Portuguese. My background and study interests are Mexico.
> It would help to state your academic goals. A Master's in International Business?
> What is your level in Spanish? A2 is a lot different from B2. I guess you are not at Cx level since you believe you do not have a sufficient command of the Spanish language to attend a university? My experience in Mexico is that they will take you if you can pay your way. I think you will do "fine" IF you really want to learn Spanish. That is kind of important because if you do not have a background in Spanish or a related language it is a major time commitment.
> The big question then becomes whether or not you will survive. I want to say "you will" but my more recent experience with students tells me that you need to think this one through.


I have conversational Spanish by living around Hispanic folk and one year at school A LONG TIME AGO. I need to learn the grammar part.

What do you mean by - WILL YOU SURVIVE?

Survive a new culture? a new Language? Teaching format? Or what do you mean?


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

Hi grasss,
You've not addressed the most important, you have not answered my first questions. 
What are your academic goals? 
What degree do you want to earn in Mexico?
No one can start to offer advice without that information!

I'm not sure how to answer your other questions. With little experience living in Mexico and interacting in Spanish, _basic survival _and language skills sufficient for the university are valid concerns. Most Mexican universities require B2 level _minimum_. (Google _Common European Framework of Reference for Languages_ if you don't know what B2 means. I'm sorry, I do not know the ACTFL levels.) Of course, if you are in Mexico and immersed, language skills can come relatively quickly. Also, my experience has been that if you can pay your way, they will paper-over the language requirement. But, you still have to communicate!
That's not meant to be criticism, just expressing a concern - I apologize if I am wrong about your background!


----------



## grasss (Oct 3, 2018)

xolo said:


> Hi grasss,
> You've not addressed the most important, you have not answered my first questions.
> What are your academic goals?
> What degree do you want to earn in Mexico?
> ...


Unfortunately your responses are adding another layer of complication or confusion.


From responses I got on another website I have decided to attend the MBA program at UDLAP.

I will take Spanish language classes privately to enhance my Spanish language.

Since I already have some basic Spanish language skills living amongst Hispanic people that will be a help.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

Congratulations on your decision, Grasss! So you will be moving to Puebla. Are you applying for January? I'm not familiar with the UDLAP program, and I don't know Puebla, so can't offer much help, but wanted to welcome you. 

I'm a bit confused about Xolo's "basic survival" concerns myself; perhaps she will explain. Most likely she means academic survival in a Spanish medium, not problems of day-to-day living in Mexico. We can offer help with the latter, and since you have decided on the MBA in Englush, the first is not an issue.

One other possibility did come to mind. You could begin the intensive Spanish language course beginning in January, and then decide towards the end of the semester whether your language skills can handle a graduate program given in Spanish. That would also have the benefit of giving you a few months to adjust to Mexico before undertaking the additional stress of a graduate degree program.

.


----------



## grasss (Oct 3, 2018)

TurtleToo said:


> Congratulations on your decision, Grasss! So you will be moving to Puebla. Are you applying for January? I'm not familiar with the UDLAP program, and I don't know Puebla, so can't offer much help, but wanted to welcome you.
> 
> I'm a bit confused about Xolo's "basic survival" concerns myself; perhaps she will explain. Most likely she means academic survival in a Spanish medium, not problems of day-to-day living in Mexico. We can offer help with the latter, and since you have decided on the MBA in Englush, the first is not an issue.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I am still considering the Spanish Language program because I will need to know the language anyway to make the most of my stay. UDLAP is Plan A and if anything goes wrong with the application process I will go for the Language program.


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

I wish the OP every success possible.

My comments were based on the OP's request for advice for academic programs in Spanish (my understanding). Unfortunately, they did not provide their academic objectives nor their Spanish level. 

Thus, I tried to be positive in a "vague" way.


----------

